# Check Engine Light popped on - Idle Surging etc. . .



## RandomTask (Jan 8, 2013)

Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide

Couple of days ago I noticed my car starting to idle really high when it was warming up (1500 rpm) before it would go back down. The car has already been in the shop before for a rough idle but was repeatedly told it was "normal". Now the idle is very rough with a pronounced 'miss' its like a cylinder just isn't firing and the car is idling around 600 rpm. The check engine light came on and then the 'service traction control' came on but went off the next time I started it. 

I have a video I'm loading onto youtube right now of it. Car has 35k miles and is really starting to tick me off. Will be bringing it to the dealership tom. Any clues to what I'm in for?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

600 RPM is low for these cars. The fact that you now have a check engine light might mean the ECU car has finally had enough of working around a problem.


----------



## RandomTask (Jan 8, 2013)

Video of it running like poop;

2012 chevy cruze idle issues - YouTube


----------



## mike505 (May 31, 2011)

Ours just started the same thing. I'm out of warranty(72K) except for powertrain itself so I'm scanning it at work tomorrow(Napa). If our scanner won't do anything I have a shop I'll have look at it.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

had same issue. my pcv valve was stuck open and the dealer said my maf and tb needed to be cleaned and a relearn had to be done. I had to pay $170 for it (even though i know my maf was clean) but it fixed it. I say vacuum leak.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Should be covered under warranty (just barely!) but yeah, a vacuum leak is definitely plausible. I think such a big vacuum leak in an engine this small means that the idle control valve can't compensate for it at idle. 

I removed the oil cap once on mine and it stalled. The dipstick had it running about like yours. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a simliar issue last week. My malfunction lamp came on at 101,500 miles. I forget the codes it set off po171 and one two others. Also 25 miles down the road my service stabilitrack and traction control lights came on and then went away after turning the car off and on. Anyways I opened the hood and heard an unusual hissing air leak noise as well as some oil around the engine oil filler cap. I was 150 miles away from my dealer so I decided to just drive it home the lamp wasnt flashing. I noticed a rough idle and 300rpm above normal idle. 600rpm is norm for me now it was 900rpm and now it was wanting to stall but after a little throttle was fine. I noticed during low speed cruising it would hesitate for a split second the same feeling I get when my fuel injectors shut off going downhill. Except this was happening randomly.

Finally got it into the dealer and this is what the tech says " 101325 ses light on 2.40 diag found lean code set p0171 due to the pcv valve in valve cover leaking unmetered air into intake replace leaking valve cover and cleared codes road tested no more ses light on at this time thanks." 

I plan on calling my service agent and talkin to the tech sometime this week so i can get a little bit better understanding of what he actually replaced because these notes from the tech dont really explain much to somone like me who doesnt have much knowledge about engine terms. I would really like to know if my pcv valve was replaced and if it was causing the issue and WHY. It sounds like he just replaced a seal and cover. 

List of parts

5 CPV < --- I think this was labor because it was 2.5 hrs and $ 245
1-55573747 seal
1-55573746 cover
1-3308 cso-3 charges

All total $ 350.00 ouch 

What im upset most about is I posted on this form about 2-3 weeks ago about a possible rear main seal leak which turned out to be a leaking oil pan gasket or so I was told. This was repaired underwarranty. At the time people on the forums were telling me have the tech check the pcv valve which I told my service agent about she says her tech checked it and it was working properly or as intended but I have a hard time believing it was checked. Anyways 1500 miles later this malfunction indicator lamp is on with pcv leak and emission codes. 

Well today I got my car back after being at the dealer for 2 days waiting for the parts to arrive. The car is fixed and in fact despite having not so great weather I managed 54mpg on the DIC over 350 miles. Normal for spring / summer weather would be 58-59mpg on the DIC over 350 miles and my winter average so far has been around 48mpg. So after the fix I saw an improvement in MPG I will need more miles over the next few days and weeks to know for sure if it was the fix, weather or just a coincidence.

100k miles oil pan gasket leak and these 2 or 3 relatively minor malfunction codes I can deal with. Its the next 100k miles thats going to be the real story for me. I have confidence I should remain trouble free for at least another 100k ive got my fingers crossed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I have read on here the PCV valve is integrated in the valve cover so the only fix is replacing the whole thing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The PCV valve is integrated into the valve cover. The whole thing is replaced when it goes bad. Must not be too bad of a job on an Ecotec - it's been a huge PITA on some motors I've dealt with and relatively easy on others. 

An oil pan gasket would be unrelated. However, I wonder if some oil was indeed seeping past cam/rear main seals from a faulty PCV valve. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

So when they replaced the cover for $70 your saying that included the pcv valve ? What is the fat tube on top of the engine sort of to the back near the fuel injector area ? Also ever since I bought the car ive noticed that strange cruze engine noise and it seems to be coming from that area. Its almost like a ticking noise its difficult to explain im sure you know what im talking about. Is that sound normal ? Ive always wanted to go to the dealer and ask them to start all their cruzes so I could listen to them all. haha


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It sure did. One of them anyway. Turbo cars have a vacuum for the PCV system at 2 places - the intake side of the turbo (when the intake manifold does not have vacuum under boost like a normal naturally aspirated engine would), and at the intake manifold at idle/deceleration. 

The corrugated pipe that goes from the plastic intake manifold at the back to the turbo around the front is part of the PCV system on the Cruze. 

The ticking is normal. Bosch fuel injectors are super loud - my Volvo (and other Ecotecs) used them too and sounded similar. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RandomTask said:


> Couple of days ago I noticed my car starting to idle really high when it was warming up (1500 rpm) before it would go back down. The car has already been in the shop before for a rough idle but was repeatedly told it was "normal". Now the idle is very rough with a pronounced 'miss' its like a cylinder just isn't firing and the car is idling around 600 rpm. The check engine light came on and then the 'service traction control' came on but went off the next time I started it.
> 
> I have a video I'm loading onto youtube right now of it. Car has 35k miles and is really starting to tick me off. Will be bringing it to the dealership tom. Any clues to what I'm in for?




RandomTask
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RandomTask (Jan 8, 2013)

Well you guys were on the money. Picked up the car this evening. PCV valve took a dump. New valve cover. This seems to be too common of a problem. I'm not super thrilled about the dealer I was working with. They made it a hassle to get a rental ie "We need to make sure its going to be a warranty issue before we give you a rental, or you could rent it and we'll cover you if we find out it is." Basically, putting all the risk on me. Every other vehicle I've purchased through, if you schedule the maintenance, the dealer will give a loaner even for the more mundain things. Also, most dealers wash the cars they work on after they have, this one (RK Chevrolet in Va Beach) doesn't. They make it seem like once they sold you the vehicle, go pound sand. . .that is until you want to buy another vehicle, then its "Oh hey!" I'm looking to pick up a C7 once they release their upper version (Z06 or ZR1). . . and RK will def NOT be getting my money.

And thanks Stacy - I guess my thing (I love the Cruze for a DD) is get this valve cover issue fixed. This is too common a problem and as shown by some of the people on this forum, its leaving people high and dry.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

RandomTask said:


> Well you guys were on the money. Picked up the car this evening. PCV valve took a dump. New valve cover. This seems to be too common of a problem. I'm not super thrilled about the dealer I was working with. They made it a hassle to get a rental ie "We need to make sure its going to be a warranty issue before we give you a rental, or you could rent it and we'll cover you if we find out it is." Basically, putting all the risk on me. Every other vehicle I've purchased through, if you schedule the maintenance, the dealer will give a loaner even for the more mundain things. Also, most dealers wash the cars they work on after they have, this one (RK Chevrolet in Va Beach) doesn't. They make it seem like once they sold you the vehicle, go pound sand. . .that is until you want to buy another vehicle, then its "Oh hey!" I'm looking to pick up a C7 once they release their upper version (Z06 or ZR1). . . and RK will def NOT be getting my money.
> 
> And thanks Stacy - I guess my thing (I love the Cruze for a DD) is get this valve cover issue fixed. This is too common a problem and as shown by some of the people on this forum, its leaving people high and dry.


Have to force my dealer NOT to wash my car. Just leave it alone and give it back to me!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, my dealers are the same way. The "good" one forces you into the rental and you have to pay if they don't find anything wrong. The other will gladly give you a loaner, but sucks at service. Sigh.

Maybe it's just something about VA dealers.


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Engine light and rough idle*

I am having the same type issue on my 2012 cruze LT, I just changed spark plugs last week, just yesterday the check engine light came on and now rough idling. I just bought the car 30 days ago. But I am guessing its a vacuum leak or the valave cover that would need replacing. yesterday I saw just a touch of oil near the oil fill cap. beyond that the car has ran wonderfully. I have 57000 miles on the car and will be taking it to the dealership today.


----------



## GM Master Tech (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup time for a valve cover


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

Now found a coolant leak also, is this related? its dripping from the bottom of the oil pan.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aferrell71 said:


> I am having the same type issue on my 2012 cruze LT, I just changed spark plugs last week, just yesterday the check engine light came on and now rough idling. I just bought the car 30 days ago. But I am guessing its a vacuum leak or the valave cover that would need replacing. yesterday I saw just a touch of oil near the oil fill cap. beyond that the car has ran wonderfully. I have 57000 miles on the car and will be taking it to the dealership today.


Hi aferrell71, 

Welcome to Cruze Talk! I am sorry you are experiencing a rough idle issue with your check engine light illuminated. Please let us know how your dealer visit goes. We are here to assist with vehicle concerns and questions. Contact us via private message so we can further discuss your situation.

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

Came up with a P0171 code at the dealership. They are looking into what is going on. No check engine light this morning but still idling rough. Dealership did not reset the code, just cleared on its own. But still have a coolant leak, seemed alot worse yesterday morning when i ran the heater. Didnt run the heater this morning and has seemed to leak as bad, but will check it again in a few hours.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aferrell71, 

Thank you for the update. Did the dealership address the coolant leak?

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

Have my appintment Tuesday, took it in to get it looked at and have the oil changed. The guys looked at it closely with me there under the car. They noticed it looked as tho there has been leaking from the water pump. Valve cover you can hear the air leak and see the oil. No brainer there I wouldnt think. But lets see what they come back with. Different guys from the oil change service center to the Chevy technicians. I will update once I hear back on tuesday. I am sure they will be trying to dig into my pockets. These issues should be covered under warranty.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you checked all the plug wires and the plugs themselves?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aferrell71, 

Thank you for the update. We will assist you with looking into this as well on Tuesday. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well so far today the water pump has been replaced. Have not heard about the oil leak on the valve cover as of yet.


----------



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

So final update, found bad PCV valve, replaced camshaft cover with built in PCV and good to go. Water pump and cam shaft cover under warrenty. Hopefully a great running car from here on out!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aferrell71 said:


> So final update, found bad PCV valve, replaced camshaft cover with built in PCV and good to go. Water pump and cam shaft cover under warrenty. Hopefully a great running car from here on out!!!!


Hello aferrell71, 

Thank you for keeping us updated throughout this process. I am sorry for any inconvenience this was for you. I am glad the dealer was able to help resolve your concerns and replace the parts needed. We wish many more happy miles to come for you in your Cruze! Don't hesitate to contact us if you need assistance with anything else. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Laura - 

Is the PCV cam cover replacement covered under the powertrain warranty? 

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> Laura -
> 
> Is the PCV cam cover replacement covered under the powertrain warranty?
> 
> ...


Hello Kevin,

Are you asking this question because you are experiencing an issue with your vehicle? I would like to further discuss this with you. Please contact me via private message and include your VIN and current mileage. 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep, it looks like I'm having the same type issues as the OP. I can't wait to see how this plays out. 63,000 miles


----------



## tenebros (Oct 22, 2013)

2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with Manual shift - 30k miles - started having the rough idle and check engine light. I changed the Oil and air filter. Took the car to the dealer who did a recall and I had them clean the throttle body and replace the fuel filter. They said it was done and fixed. When I picked up the car it was fine for less than a mile and then the idle issue came back and the check engine light came back. I took the car back and they replaced the Mass Airflow Sensor and told me it was fixed. I picked the car up and showed them it still had a rough idle. I took the car for the night and 20 minutes into driving the check engine light came on. When I got home and put the car out of gear the Service Stability message came up. The dealer has had the car for 6 total days, has told me 4 times the car was fixed, the original issue still happening and now it is getting worse every time they touch it. They either get this resolved or I stop buying Chevy products. Will post my update - taking car back in the morning.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I removed the oil cap once on mine and it stalled. The dipstick had it running about like yours.


Mine stalled out and died while filling with fuel with engine running. 

(I know it's taboo, but I had a little one in the car and it was over 95F outside)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tenebros said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with Manual shift - 30k miles - started having the rough idle and check engine light. I changed the Oil and air filter. Took the car to the dealer who did a recall and I had them clean the throttle body and replace the fuel filter. They said it was done and fixed. When I picked up the car it was fine for less than a mile and then the idle issue came back and the check engine light came back. I took the car back and they replaced the Mass Airflow Sensor and told me it was fixed. I picked the car up and showed them it still had a rough idle. I took the car for the night and 20 minutes into driving the check engine light came on. When I got home and put the car out of gear the Service Stability message came up. The dealer has had the car for 6 total days, has told me 4 times the car was fixed, the original issue still happening and now it is getting worse every time they touch it. They either get this resolved or I stop buying Chevy products. Will post my update - taking car back in the morning.


Hello tenebros,

Welcome to Cruze Talk! We are happy to have you part of the community. You will learn a lot of insightful information from other Cruze owners and enthusiasts while being an active member. I am sorry the rough idle issue and check engine light came back after you left the dealer. I understand your frustration due to your current situation. I would like the opportunity to further discuss this with you. Please contact us via private message and include your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealer you have been working with. I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NoShow7 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Rough idle, engine light, check traction control, check stabilitrack*

*HELP!!!!*

my my car just started, yesterday, with these issues. 

I pulled up to a stop sign and noticed it was idling rough and that the check engine light was on, of course that worried me. Then today, the service traction control and service stabilitrack lights came on. 

The car (2012 Cruze Eco) has 34,407 miles on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi NoShow,

I am really sorry you are experiencing these issues with your Cruze. I would like to create a Service Request and stick with you until we can get these issues resolved. Please send me a private message with your name, VIN, mileage and a good contact number and I will get to work to assist you. I look forward to hearing from you. Oh and I see this is your first post. Welcome to the forum!:welcome:

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NoShow7, this has happened to several people here and the common thread is to replace the battery cables.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> NoShow7, this has happened to several people here and the common thread is to replace the battery cables.


Would it be too much work to combine all of the stabilitrac threads into one to help folks with this problem? Maybe even a sticky?


----------



## NoShow7 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have called the Chevy house in Paris, TX and am supposed to take it inTuesday @ 8. Now to find a car for the meantime :hellno:


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

All would have been much better it the cables were made in the U.S.A. These cables are very cheap made in China.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> All would have been much better it the cables were made in the U.S.A. These cables are very cheap made in China.


Really? I was wondering if they were part of the 44% non-domestic content. I wonder what other wiring is sourced from the same place as the primary wires? 

It could be worse. At least Cruzen door switches aren't catching fire like so many other cars lately.


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick10 said:


> Yep, it looks like I'm having the same type issues as the OP. I can't wait to see how this plays out. 63,000 miles


Car is fixed. It had a code P0171, circuit ck was good. It failed for a vacuum leak. They replaced the valve cover and everything checked good.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope you did not pay for a fuel filter......yours is in the tank and part of the fuel pump.....service not required.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Would it be too much work to combine all of the stabilitrac threads into one to help folks with this problem? Maybe even a sticky?


Done. Stickied in the Service Issues forum.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Done. Stickied in the Service Issues forum.


Many thank yous!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NoShow7 said:


> I have called the Chevy house in Paris, TX and am supposed to take it inTuesday @ 8. Now to find a car for the meantime :hellno:


Hello NoShow7,

Thank you for letting us know. Like Jackie previously stated, please contact us via private message so we can stay involved throughout this process.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hfendley (Feb 28, 2012)

My 2012 1.4 turbo had the check engine light and surge at idle at just over 31K - - Superior Chevy in Conway AR replaced the valve cover gasket 2 days ago. Fixed so far. Service manager said it created air leak.


----------



## HiDesertMLB (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco w/ 54k miles. On my way to work this week, noticed 'jumpy' creeping in 1st gear while in stop-and-go traffic. When I took my car out later that day, the check engine light came on w/ the surging idle, just as others posted on this thread. Called up my dealership, Rancho Motors in Victorville, CA, and they were very accommodating. Dropped the car after work and they even gave me a loaner car at no charge so I could get to work the next day. Less than 24 hours after I dropped it off, they replaced the valve cover and had the car washed and ready. PCV in the valve cover was stuck in the open position, causing vacuum leak. 

I do the basic DIY maintenance (oil changes). I'm wondering if there's any way the PCV valve can somehow be cleaned at oil change intervals. It doesn't sound like it's removable, and I'm wondering if it can be hit w/ a shot of carb cleaner just prior to draining the oil at oil change interval. This may reduce the likelihood of it becoming stuck again?

All in all, the Cruze is a great car. Had an identical PCV malfunction happen on my wife's Audi A4 last year. Turbocharged cars deal with greater crankcase ventilation pressures compared to NA engines, and when the PCV sticks open, it throws off the engine management and the bad idle/performance ensues from there.


----------



## snydes (Nov 6, 2013)

For future reference this is my experience with my 2012 Cruze ECO at 93k (1.4l). Noticed engine idle became very rough, later down the road the CEL came on, and a few miles later the stabilitrack (sp?) and traction control error was displayed. Codes P1101, P171, and P106 were showing. Sure enough it was this PCV issue. If you are experiencing this problem if you pop off the center cover on top of the engine to expose the coil pack assembly you will notice a round object in the upper right corner attached to the valve cover, mine had a very noticeable vacuum leak from what appears to be a vent hole in that valve at about the 6 o'clock position (if memory serves). I could cover it up with my finger and the idle would smooth out. I believe everyone is getting this covered under powertrain. If you are out of warranty, please note that the valve cover PN 55573746 GM price $69.53 INCLUDES the seal (55573747), so don't purchase and don't let yourself get double charged for this seal, which I believe one gentleman who responded early in this thread did. If you are doing this yourself and can wait a few days you can get this cover from one of the well known GM online parts dealers for $41 plus shipping. Hope this helps someone down the road.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like this is what we have to look forward to at about 80-100k miles. 

The best way to have a clean PCV system is changing the oil regularly with a low-volatility full-synthetic dexos1 (in 5w-30 weight) oil. Less volatility means less crud that gets burned off into the PCV system. Full-synthetic oils have generally lower volatility than semi-synthetic oils do.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know if I'm having the same problem as everybody but at a stop light stop sign foot on brake car in gear and my RPM's fluctuate 600 to 1200 rpm I do not have a check engine light on at this time 26,300 miles


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spydog said:


> I don't know if I'm having the same problem as everybody but at a stop light stop sign foot on brake car in gear and my RPM's fluctuate 600 to 1200 rpm I do not have a check engine light on at this time 26,300 miles


Hey spydog,

I can understand your concerns! Have you brought your vehicle to your dealership so it could be addressed? We would be happy to help you set this up if you would like to PM me your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spydog said:


> I don't know if I'm having the same problem as everybody but at a stop light stop sign foot on brake car in gear and my RPM's fluctuate 600 to 1200 rpm I do not have a check engine light on at this time 26,300 miles


The likely cause will be the same as described in other posts......as the vacuum leak gets worse the computer reaches its adjustment limits and sets a code (light).
I know what your doing Monday.

Rob


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not taking it to the dealer yet i called the dealer on my way up north on Friday and I told him what the cars doing and that there was no engine light on they told me I could drive it through New Years and then bring it in after


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us posted spydog. We are here to assist you or answer any questions that you have. Have a great Holiday and a safe and happy New Year!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Scottyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

Guess i am next. CEL and rough idle. I replaced the MAF sensor, oil fill cap (saw leakage), spark plugs. Still CEL and rough idel. So... the valve cover job is covered under the 100k powertrain warranty? I have 63k miles now.
Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Scottyboy said:


> Guess i am next. CEL and rough idle. I replaced the MAF sensor, oil fill cap (saw leakage), spark plugs. Still CEL and rough idel. So... the valve cover job is covered under the 100k powertrain warranty? I have 63k miles now.
> Thanks


Yep, you should be covered under warranty with no questions asked.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Scottyboy, 

We can look into this for you. I sent you a private message as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it is covered but before they will cover you, you will have to listen to them feed you the lines of B.S. about you "might have to pay for it" and try and cram the bill up your @$$.. You will just have to say that it is under the powertrain and its like you have said the magical words.. You will be fine, its covered..


----------



## Venomized (Apr 27, 2012)

Well this exact thing happened to mine as well this weekend abd tomorrow I have an appt at the dealer. Im sure theyre going to tell me that aim gonna have to pay for it since they refuse to do warranty work until you get liud with them.


----------



## Venomized (Apr 27, 2012)

At the dealer now and they are trying to argue that its not covered. Also gave me attitude as soon as I told them what the issue was exactly and how to fix it.

Oh and ours is a 2012 1LT RS 1.4L turbo/Auto.

And it is our ONLY car as well.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

why do dealers keep telling people this is not covered it is part of the powertrain


----------



## RandomTask (Jan 8, 2013)

For some reason I cant edit the OP. Just coming back to check on some things, for anyone who wants to know what the surge sounds like:

2012 chevy cruze idle issues - YouTube


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Got my CEL issue fixed today. PO171 code. It was the PCV valve cover. All is fine for now.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

it is so odd they fail so quick


----------



## gibear2k5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I guess it was bound to happen to me too…reached 55K miles in my 2012 Cruze and the rough idling started followed by the CEL. Thought I’d try the usual suspects and replaced the MAF sensor, air filter, and plugs…however the problem continued. Contacted my local Waldorf MD Chevy dealership to find out if the PCV/Valve Cover job was covered under warranty and was told nope…that will be 300+!! Contacted my other local dealership in Leonardtown MD and basically got the same reply. So, at least here in Southern Md, this repair will not be covered under the powertrain warranty only the bumper to bumper. I would take my chance that the problem may be something else that would be covered under warranty powertrain warranty if it wasn’t for the 110 diagnostic fee.


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just had this same issue pop up on my 2012 Eco. 82k, 

It all started with the traction control light. That went out after the first restart. After I noticed a rough idle the MIL illuminated, mostly coming from vibration in the shifter. When I push in the clutch, my engine RPMs climb to 2-3000 rpms before settling in at 900rpm idle. I'm getting horrible fuel economy and the car is lacking power also. 

Guess I'll be looking into a valve cover replacement. I know it won't be covered under warranty.


----------



## gibear2k5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stock 87 said:


> I know it won't be covered under warranty.


Hey Stock 87, I know I said mine wasn't covered under warranty but one call to GM and it was quickly remedied. I think the dealer was admonished for telling me it wasn't covered under the powertrain warranty. Hope that helps!


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Well looks like I had this same issue. Same trouble codes, symptoms, etc. at 75k miles. Called service dept to make appointment. Made sure they had parts on hand for this fix. Was at dealer at 8 this morn and by 9:30 was on my way again. No mention about not under warranty, just "Your good to go." New valve cover. Runnin like a top again.


----------



## Stock 87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Stock 87 said:


> Just had this same issue pop up on my 2012 Eco. 82k,
> 
> It all started with the traction control light. That went out after the first restart. After I noticed a rough idle the MIL illuminated, mostly coming from vibration in the shifter. When I push in the clutch, my engine RPMs climb to 2-3000 rpms before settling in at 900rpm idle. I'm getting horrible fuel economy and the car is lacking power also.
> 
> Guess I'll be looking into a valve cover replacement. I know it won't be covered under warranty.


Update:
it was covered under warranty. They replaced the camshaft cover and the coil pack. Coil pack was due to #1 plug separating from the unit. I'm sure this happened during disassembly.

running like new


----------



## KellyCruze (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds like my Cruze is having the same issue. It's surging and running very rough when the car is idling and the idle is at about 600 RPMs. The car has 41,000 miles and is showing Check Engine Light and the Service Traction Control light. It sounds like it's the same symptoms that people are reporting with the camshaft cover/PCV issue. 

Will this be covered under warranty? I'm taking the car into the dealership in Chicago Thursday and they gave me the old we don't know if that issue is going to be covered. It probably won't be covered under the power train warranty song and dance. 

Who can I call at GM corporate if they are giving me the run around?

Thank you everyone. This thread has been great.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It sure did. One of them anyway. Turbo cars have a vacuum for the PCV system at 2 places - the intake side of the turbo (when the intake manifold does not have vacuum under boost like a normal naturally aspirated engine would), and at the intake manifold at idle/deceleration.
> 
> The corrugated pipe that goes from the plastic intake manifold at the back to the turbo around the front is part of the PCV system on the Cruze.
> 
> ...



That is what the ticking noise - I thought valve problems but good to know the bosch injectors are loud. I didn't think it could be valve train at 30,000.


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Same thing is happening with mine. I am just barely 1800-1900 miles out of warranty and check engine light came on yesterday, then today massive surge in drive position and stability track error light came on. Only 1 code was thrown P0171. From what I understand, if the fuel is running lean the stability track control module will shut off.


CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I had a simliar issue last week. My malfunction lamp came on at 101,500 miles. I forget the codes it set off po171 and one two others. Also 25 miles down the road my service stabilitrack and traction control lights came on and then went away after turning the car off and on. Anyways I opened the hood and heard an unusual hissing air leak noise as well as some oil around the engine oil filler cap. I was 150 miles away from my dealer so I decided to just drive it home the lamp wasnt flashing. I noticed a rough idle and 300rpm above normal idle. 600rpm is norm for me now it was 900rpm and now it was wanting to stall but after a little throttle was fine. I noticed during low speed cruising it would hesitate for a split second the same feeling I get when my fuel injectors shut off going downhill. Except this was happening randomly.
> 
> Finally got it into the dealer and this is what the tech says " 101325 ses light on 2.40 diag found lean code set p0171 due to the pcv valve in valve cover leaking unmetered air into intake replace leaking valve cover and cleared codes road tested no more ses light on at this time thanks."
> 
> ...


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Same.
P0106, 0171, 1101,2270.
Annoying part is they've already replaced this coil cover/pcv when I was getting some oil leaking out of my charge pipe with the updated coil cover whatever you want to call it. I've heard it referred to all different ways. So this one lasted about 15K miles. It's definitely affected fuel economy, I was wondering where it went! Over the life of the car we had been getting 36.9 MPG average beating on it. Then it dropped to like 36.2 in a very short period of time. That may not seem like much, but over the life of the car to have it swing so drastically averaged in there, must have mean the fuel economy was pretty darn low!


----------



## NOONZ662 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just had the same issue with my 012 LTZ and the dealer said it was the valve cover gasket / vacuum leak 45K miles and was repaired under warranty


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Do NOT be sucked into paying for replacing the pvc cover. It's part of the powertrain that should be covered under warranty. Threaten to sue if you have to. GM knows perfectly well that this is a warranted powertrain failure and the integrated pvc cover will trigger the 'check engine' code of P0171. "Lean Fuel Mixture"


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Any of you guys have a 2011 Cruze with these issues? My Cruze is going into the dealer tomorrow to have things checked out. Idle surging, poor power and gas mileage, plus the stabilitrack/traction control and CEL. It all points to that PCV valve issue.


----------



## Randdon (Jul 30, 2012)

I had to laugh my A$$ off here, I am going through the same thing as the rest, and it's almost like it is planned. Rough idle, then check engine and then a couple days later the stabilitrac light comes on ... Well when my light came on, I was on a fairly busy highway, and I just started dying laughing ... you could time an egg on the order and the timeline of this particular failure ... SO last night, without throwing the ODBC meter on or anything, swung by a dealer, to check to see if perchance they had one in stock, well fortune's have it, there were two on the shelf, and a repeat order for two a week on the computer !!! Part comes with gaskets and new head bolts, so done and done, I will swap it out some time this weekend and all will be well again I am sure... You could not engineer a better failure than this! Each and every poster with their timeline of the system failure, I mean a swiss watch don't keep time as well!!!


----------



## Marburg (Jan 26, 2014)

titan2782 said:


> had same issue. my pcv valve was stuck open and the dealer said my maf and tb needed to be cleaned and a relearn had to be done. I had to pay $170 for it (even though i know my maf was clean) but it fixed it. I say vacuum leak.


 You might see this again. It has happened to me 3 times in the past 3 months. Ultimately Turbo had to be replaced.


----------



## Randdon (Jul 30, 2012)

Update. WARNING!! If you do this repair for yourself, when you remove the coil pack, BE EXTREMELY GENTLE with the spark plug boots. If one tears, you have to by a $275 part (The coil pack which comes with the spark plug boots) instead of the $4.52 for just a boot that you can buy for the 1.8L engine !!! You cannot buy the boots separately for the 1.4L engine. I have called GM Canada to complain about this in what amounts to extortion!! 

I did this, tried to remove on and the top of the boot tore, they look to be a silicon boot and so are not super hardy.

(Rant finished, soap box picked up and tucked under arm as walking away)

Randall


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Randdon said:


> Update. WARNING!! If you do this repair for yourself, when you remove the coil pack, BE EXTREMELY GENTLE with the spark plug boots. If one tears, you have to by a $275 part (The coil pack which comes with the spark plug boots) instead of the $4.52 for just a boot that you can buy for the 1.8L engine !!! You cannot buy the boots separately for the 1.4L engine. I have called GM Canada to complain about this in what amounts to extortion!!
> 
> I did this, tried to remove on and the top of the boot tore, they look to be a silicon boot and so are not super hardy.
> 
> ...


Or you can buy it from Amazon for $75.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Good info to know. Will keep an eye on this if it begins happening to me. 43K and no issues so far....


----------



## Randdon (Jul 30, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Or you can buy it from Amazon for $75.


IF I could order from Amazon.com, but unfortunately you have to order from Amazon.ca here in Canada, and guess what!!?? We don't have it here! Stuck with the dealer cost ... This has been a friggin hassle, this is the last GM I every buy. The culture within GM hasn't changed one iota since their bail out, no lesson has been learn and the arrogance lives on in the towers of GM.

I called customer care head office in Canada, and I have yet to hear back from them with a solution. As far as I am concerned, this is tantamount to extortion!


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

My car seems to be doing this as well 2011 eco 75000 miles. But it seems worse when im driving it. Cel flashes and it bucks like a rabbid mule. Anyone experience that?


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

Randdon said:


> Update. WARNING!! If you do this repair for yourself, when you remove the coil pack, BE EXTREMELY GENTLE with the spark plug boots. If one tears, you have to by a $275 part (The coil pack which comes with the spark plug boots) instead of the $4.52 for just a boot that you can buy for the 1.8L engine !!! You cannot buy the boots separately for the 1.4L engine. I have called GM Canada to complain about this in what amounts to extortion!!
> 
> I did this, tried to remove on and the top of the boot tore, they look to be a silicon boot and so are not super hardy.
> 
> ...


So a second warning...
Took my car to the dealership for these same symptoms. Ended up being the valve cover that needed replaced, covered under the powertrain warranty (I have 60K miles currently).
However, one of the boots was supposedly torn already, so I was charged for the coil pack...I have tried arguing this with no success. So my "covered" repair cost me over 200 bucks...
So yeah, these boots are quite fragile apparently...


----------



## snydes (Nov 6, 2013)

snydes said:


> For future reference this is my experience with my 2012 Cruze ECO at 93k (1.4l). Noticed engine idle became very rough, later down the road the CEL came on, and a few miles later the stabilitrack (sp?) and traction control error was displayed. Codes P1101, P171, and P106 were showing. Sure enough it was this PCV issue. If you are experiencing this problem if you pop off the center cover on top of the engine to expose the coil pack assembly you will notice a round object in the upper right corner attached to the valve cover, mine had a very noticeable vacuum leak from what appears to be a vent hole in that valve at about the 6 o'clock position (if memory serves). I could cover it up with my finger and the idle would smooth out. I believe everyone is getting this covered under powertrain. If you are out of warranty, please note that the valve cover PN 55573746 GM price $69.53 INCLUDES the seal (55573747), so don't purchase and don't let yourself get double charged for this seal, which I believe one gentleman who responded early in this thread did. If you are doing this yourself and can wait a few days you can get this cover from one of the well known GM online parts dealers for $41 plus shipping. Hope this helps someone down the road.


UPDATE:
2nd failure, 134k, same exact symptoms. Purchased new cover which ended up being defective right out of the box, positive pressure coming from vent hole and within minutes oil spraying from around the perimeter. Exchanged cover for yet another, installed and we are back in service (for now). FWIW all oil changes done at recommended intervals with Mobil 1 Dexos approved oil. This is an extremely poor design and should have an updated part.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

My (wife's) 2012 LTZ had the valve cover replaced at 60K miles. I don't recall any bucking and such, the CEL came on and it idled a bit rough, took it to the dealer, they acted as if they knew exactly what the problem was before even looking at the car. They promptly fixed it, and also replaced the water pump which was showing signs of weeping. All under warranty, no charge to me.

I know the mechanic who did the work, he was telling me that this valve cover thing is a well known issue, supposedly GM has pointed fingers at the maker of the part, they claim that they make the same type of setup for many other cars but don't see nearly the number of problems with the other cars that the Cruze has. So, it seems between the part maker and GM, they can't agree who's problem it is. 

To me, the problem is that you can't just replace the PCV valve without replacing the whole valve cover. I mean, come on... why build it into the valve cover with no ability to just fix the PCV valve, seems silly to me.

I don't know that it's at all related, but I also had a incident a few months before that where my oil filler cap came off. I had done a oil change about 5 days earlier, my wife comes home complaining of her car smoking. I go look at it, oil all over the inside of the engine compartment, smoke rolling off the hot motor, etc... I see the oil cap off, I think to myself... Darn, I must have forgot to put the oil cap on when I did the oil change. No local parts store carries the cap, so I have to get one from GM, they had to order it , got it later that day. I start telling my friend the GM mechanic about this whole thing. He tells me, there's no way the car went for 5 days without the oil cap. He says, if/when they forget to put the cap back on, customers don't even make it home before calling about the problem. So, I felt vindicated that I didn't actually forget to put the oil cap back on, but also question what caused it to come off. My friend tells me that for unknown reasons, they do come off on their own from time to time. Meanwhile I severely chastised my wife after I found out she had been driving this car for about 8 miles after she noticed the smoke. This car was REALLY smoking bad, had a very large amount of oil all over the engine and exhaust, I told her she was lucky the thing didn't catch on fire.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

OK here we go again. I got DTC PO171 and scheduled an appointment with Advantage Chevrolet in Hodgkins Illinois for service. It is obvious that it should be covered so wee will see what they tell me. Crossing fingers.


----------



## cruzeCTRL (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine is doing something similar... engine light is on, but it doesn't miss until I'm stopped - as in bumper to bumper traffic - and then it feels like it wants to mount the vehicle in front of it. 2012 LT RS w/ 54,000. Going to dealer this afternoon.


----------



## Jonnelle (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine has done idle surge intermittently since I bought it brand new. They said it was normal. I don't think so but it's in the shop every few months it seems to fix something else. Back in again today. I'm only at 35,000 but super happy I bought the extended warranty.
Jonnelle


----------



## lojasmo (Jan 16, 2013)

Exact same issue. 2012 w 65k miles. Bringing it in tomorrow.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

I have smooth idles and revs when stopped, but when moving my high RPMs are causing RPM drops. Trac and Stability warnings are there too. I do have a torn boot, but I stretched the coil in there to touch my spark plugs. I am leaning on the boot or battery cables. No white smoke.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SitDownPro said:


> I have smooth idles and revs when stopped, but when moving my high RPMs are causing RPM drops. Trac and Stability warnings are there too. I do have a torn boot, but I stretched the coil in there to touch my spark plugs. I am leaning on the boot or battery cables. No white smoke.


Get the boot replaced. Your best bet will be a junk yard that allows you to pick and carry parts. Otherwise you'll have to purchase a new ignition rail.


----------



## 2012CruzeLT/RS (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow can't believe how common this issue is! Same issue here 2012 LT 80,000km throwing codes P0171 and P1101 going in on Tuesday. Hopefully it's fixed under powertrain warranty with no issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A torn boot won't be covered as that means someone other than a Chevy Dealership took the ignition rail out. If after replacing the boot you still have the same issue it will most likely be the PCV valve, which is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## Casastash (Dec 21, 2014)

New to the forum- Only is problem is the forum topic led me to this forum!


So I own a 2012 Cruze LTZ 98k ... I convinced my husband to buy me this car used ( My husband is not a fan of buying used cars and is a HUGE ford fan)i've had it for 9 months, I LOVE this car!!! however we are dealing with a coolant problem ( my guess is water pump & from what I hear there is extended warranty) And now the forum topic is happening. Rough idle, traction control service light coming on than off again..... My dealer says power train is 160k. Is this covered?! I love this car and I have a feeling if its not my Husband will buy me a new fusion that I DONT want. 

Hopefully this will be a easy fix, I have been a lifetime chevy lover, But this has left a bad taste in his mouth with these issues. 

Has anyone had a hard time resolving these issues? Any tips before I take it into the dealer? I love this car sooo much but my husband is already convinced its a lemon :sad010:


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick10 said:


> Car is fixed. It had a code P0171, circuit ck was good. It failed for a vacuum leak. They replaced the valve cover and everything checked good.


And once again at 100800 miles I have the erratic idle and check engine light is on.


----------



## u259874 (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got the exact same issue as others in this thread. 2011 Cruze LTZ 63k miles. MIL light on, Trac. Control light on (turned of when I restarted the car), RPM flux at idle of about 300 RPM. I will have it at the dealer this coming week. I'll report back here a few days after I get the car back. Hopefully I won't get a hassle from the service department. 

U259874


----------



## u259874 (Feb 8, 2015)

Took the car in. They took care of it under the power train warranty. They found a vacuum leak at idle when the car was warmed up. They replaced the valve cover and cleared the P0171 code. They tested the car and it was then operating within normal parameters. I've had the car back for about 3 days now and no issues at all. Thanks to this forum I was able to have a good idea of what the problem was before I arrived at the dealer and what to expect from them.


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have this problem now with a cycl 1 lean code and MAP sensor voltage too low. Discovered a torn boot as well. Scheduling my appointment soon...



u259874 said:


> I've got the exact same issue as others in this thread. 2011 Cruze LTZ 63k miles. MIL light on, Trac. Control light on (turned of when I restarted the car), RPM flux at idle of about 300 RPM. I will have it at the dealer this coming week. I'll report back here a few days after I get the car back. Hopefully I won't get a hassle from the service department.
> 
> U259874


----------



## GeorgeT1993 (Mar 10, 2015)

Having the same problem as all of you and my daughter is due next month, outta money for buying baby stuff so the bumper to bumper insurance we pay for every month better pay it off, i mean that is why we pay an extra $53 a month on the car! Anybody know the cost for this without the insurance? Or anybody have the same bumper to bumper insurance and used it?


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thur. afternoon I pulled into my garage and put my Cruze into park and the check eng. light came on and the idle became erratic...It was 10 min. to 5 so I drove over to my dealership immediately and pulled into the service door and told the Service Manager what happened and he told me to shut it off (I figured the comp. would retain the code) as they didn't have time to look at it and they would call me tomorrow...They called at 1030, CND the malfunction and couldn't find any codes in the computer (which I don't understand) Because the ck. engine light was on all the to the dealership...BUT they found that the Cooling fan LOW side was inoperative...I always wondered why Chevy made the fan run SO high! I purchased it new from that dealership and it has always run at high speed...I explained this to the Service Manager and he said he would see what he could do as the quote was over 400.00! So he was able to get it down to apx $200.00 plus (with help from GM) The Service Manager mentioned the PCV has been an issue with the 1.4t so I looked it up on this forum and was surprised how many owners have had these issues...WHATS worse is the PCV valve is incorporated into the Valve/Cam Cover! What BAD Engineering! Rather than changing the valve you have to change the whole cover! The PCV failures, Water Pump and Coolant Smell issues must have cost Chevy/GM a fortune! Suggestion, Put Buicks Chief of Quality Control in charge of Chevrolet! The car I traded in for my Cruze was a 1999 Buick Regal 3800, Great car with 200,000 mi and NO issues...My Cruze is a 2012LT with 54,000 mi...Fun to drive, good looking, but all these these recalls/non recall troubles, are just unacceptable...Everything has been under warranty, till now, yet now its starting to come from my pockets, the fan (which I would think would be included in the ENG/DRIVETRAIN Warranty) Not to mention my trunk switch just died, another $60.00... for a 4 year old car!


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

UPDATE: Went to pick up my car Today, the Dealership CND the surging issue so they said just drive it the car till the CEL comes on again and bring it in... Well started the car to leave and the light stayed on...Code showed that the PCV was bad and they are replacing the valve cover as we speak...Does anyone know if they have (re-engineered) Valve/Cam cover or am I going to have to deal with this again in 30,000-40,000 Miles?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cruze999 said:


> UPDATE: Went to pick up my car Today, the Dealership CND the surging issue so they said just drive it the car till the CEL comes on again and bring it in... Well started the car to leave and the light stayed on...Code showed that the PCV was bad and they are replacing the valve cover as we speak...Does anyone know if they have (re-engineered) Valve/Cam cover or am I going to have to deal with this again in 30,000-40,000 Miles?


They've redesigned it a couple times...but you'll probably have to deal with it again, maybe at a longer service interval. Fortunately, it's cheap and relatively easy to replace.


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks jblackburn!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

RandomTask said:


> Well you guys were on the money. Picked up the car this evening. PCV valve took a dump. New valve cover. This seems to be too common of a problem. I'm not super thrilled about the dealer I was working with. They made it a hassle to get a rental ie "We need to make sure its going to be a warranty issue before we give you a rental, or you could rent it and we'll cover you if we find out it is." Basically, putting all the risk on me. Every other vehicle I've purchased through, if you schedule the maintenance, the dealer will give a loaner even for the more mundain things. Also, most dealers wash the cars they work on after they have, this one (RK Chevrolet in Va Beach) doesn't. They make it seem like once they sold you the vehicle, go pound sand. . .that is until you want to buy another vehicle, then its "Oh hey!" I'm looking to pick up a C7 once they release their upper version (Z06 or ZR1). . . and RK will def NOT be getting my money.
> 
> And thanks Stacy - I guess my thing (I love the Cruze for a DD) is get this valve cover issue fixed. This is too common a problem and as shown by some of the people on this forum, its leaving people high and dry.


This problem and the water pump. I wish GM would explain what exactly the problem is with these two items. But hey we only paid 20,000 something for our cars so I guess it isn't like we bought a Buick or a GMC so I guess we don't deserve explanations. 

Corporations are soulless. Anybody in washington d.c. that thinks they are people are psycho-paths.


----------



## snydes (Nov 6, 2013)

Did mine for the third time at 178k, second was at 134k, first went at 93k if I recall correctly. Seems like it settled into 40k for the magic number. If only they would have made the diaphragm serviceable.


----------



## coasternd (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,
So my Cruze started idling rough yesterday 10/27 and then the check engine light came on. The traction control system and StabiTrac said it needed to be serviced but went away after about 15 seconds. I took it to AutoZone and they gave me three codes P1101, P0106, and P0171. The car has 76K miles on it and is still covered under the powertrain warranty. I took it to my friendly autoshop today and they said they think something is wrong with the Turbo because of a weird clicking sound they heard when they revved the engine. They also said they were unsure what they should do about it and that I should take it to the dealer. Just two weeks ago the Cruze was running kind of hot and the radiator fan was running at high speed even when the car was off. I took it to this same shop and they replaced a leaky hose that ran from the top of the coolant tank to the engine, the thermostat, and the water outlet. The mechanic said he noticed today that the car seemed underpowered compared to when I brought it in two weeks ago.

I called the local Chevy dealer and they want to charge me $130 just to diagnose the Cruze, which they are going to do tomorrow. I am hoping that this will all be covered under the Powertrain Warrenty because I can't afford to spend more than $200 after all the work I had done already.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coasternd said:


> Hi,
> So my Cruze started idling rough yesterday 10/27 and then the check engine light came on. The traction control system and StabiTrac said it needed to be serviced but went away after about 15 seconds. I took it to AutoZone and they gave me three codes P1101, P0106, and P0171. The car has 76K miles on it and is still covered under the powertrain warranty. I took it to my friendly autoshop today and they said they think something is wrong with the Turbo because of a weird clicking sound they heard when they revved the engine. They also said they were unsure what they should do about it and that I should take it to the dealer. Just two weeks ago the Cruze was running kind of hot and the radiator fan was running at high speed even when the car was off. I took it to this same shop and they replaced a leaky hose that ran from the top of the coolant tank to the engine, the thermostat, and the water outlet. The mechanic said he noticed today that the car seemed underpowered compared to when I brought it in two weeks ago.
> 
> I called the local Chevy dealer and they want to charge me $130 just to diagnose the Cruze, which they are going to do tomorrow. I am hoping that this will all be covered under the Powertrain Warrenty because I can't afford to spend more than $200 after all the work I had done already.


Those codes point to a failed PCV valve in the valve cover.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Those codes point to a failed PCV valve in the valve cover.


Which is covered by the power train warranty. The failure does not seem uncommon.


----------



## coasternd (Oct 29, 2015)

I've looked all over the internet to find out and can't seem to find an answer on this, when I got the hose, water outlet and the thermostate replaced a couple weeks ago that should have been covered under Special Coverage 14371 correct? If I had the repair made at an outside shop can I request reimbursement from GM? I had no idea I had Special Coverage on anything until I started investigating this PCV issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

coasternd said:


> I've looked all over the internet to find out and can't seem to find an answer on this, when I got the hose, water outlet and the thermostate replaced a couple weeks ago that should have been covered under Special Coverage 14371 correct? If I had the repair made at an outside shop can I request reimbursement from GM? I had no idea I had Special Coverage on anything until I started investigating this PCV issue.


I believe 14371 only covers water pump. Water outlet and thermostat would be Powertrain. Hose, I think is only covered in B2B. I don't know if you can be reimbursed if you go to a 3rd party shop.


----------



## coasternd (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks I have an appointment with Sir Walter Chevrolet in Raleigh NC today. I hope to have this all resolved before the day is over.


----------



## JoshDS (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems like most of these issues with the pvc/valve cover are on the 2012 or earlier model's. I have a 2014 LTZ RS with 37k. Hope i dont run into this BS in the future.


----------



## Looseylu6582 (Dec 27, 2015)

This sounds exactly like what my 2014 cruze is doing. My cruze only has 26,986 miles on it. It has been "surging" and my check engine light and stablitrak service light comes on for about three months, I have taken it to the dealership three times and each time have been told it has to do with the gas I am using. The difference from the others on the forum is that my cruze will only "surge" the worst when the car has been sitting for a day or it has a full tank of gas. The last time I took it to the dealership they said it came up with a code and to change gas stations, that I had some bad gas. I believe from what I have read that my problem is the PVC valve, now I need to try to convince my dealership that is the problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looseylu6582 said:


> This sounds exactly like what my 2014 cruze is doing. My cruze only has 26,986 miles on it. It has been "surging" and my check engine light and stablitrak service light comes on for about three months, I have taken it to the dealership three times and each time have been told it has to do with the gas I am using. The difference from the others on the forum is that my cruze will only "surge" the worst when the car has been sitting for a day or it has a full tank of gas. The last time I took it to the dealership they said it came up with a code and to change gas stations, that I had some bad gas. I believe from what I have read that my problem is the PVC valve, now I need to try to convince my dealership that is the problem.


What was the code? Also, change dealerships - yours isn't interested in doing warranty work so I wouldn't reward them down the road with any work.


----------



## Looseylu6582 (Dec 27, 2015)

They won't tell me. The only thing I was told that it was bad gas.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looseylu6582 said:


> They won't tell me. The only thing I was told that it was bad gas.


That yours only happens on a full tank of gas or after sitting doesn't sound PCV related. There's a EVAP system purge valve for the canister that collects fuel vapors from the tank, a charcoal canister. I think that is bad. It fits the symptoms.


----------



## Looseylu6582 (Dec 27, 2015)

How bad?? Like my car is going to die or screw my engine up, bad??? I do have an appointment at another dealership, third one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looseylu6582 said:


> How bad?? Like my car is going to die or screw my engine up, bad??? I do have an appointment at another dealership, third one.


Not serious. May run like crap or sputter on startup occasionally.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Looseylu6582 said:


> They won't tell me. The only thing I was told that it was bad gas.


The fact that they won't tell you the code tells me they're incompetent. I agree with @jblackburn and think you have an evap recovery issue. Get another dealership ASAP and as soon as they fix it post the name of the incompetents here.


----------



## jwhitt72 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is the valve cover/pcv valve covered under the power train warranty?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## beauski05 (Feb 24, 2016)

So picked my car up from the dealership today and they told me I had a bad oxygen sensor. Hard to believe with 63k on the car and I have the hissing sound from the pcv. Told the service writer about it acting funny after I noticed the sound and that I read about it on here. She replied "you can read a bunch of stuff online" yea I know but I researched it. Anyways they said it had a p015b-00 code slow response sensor 1. Just wondering if this could be only the pcv or both the pcv and sensor. Thanks 2013 cruze Lt rs


----------



## wonder1963 (Jul 25, 2014)

*valve cover*

I am having the same issue have they issued a recall or resolution for this for those of us who are past the warranty period? or is this considered part of the drivetrain?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wonder1963 said:


> I am having the same issue have they issued a recall or resolution for this for those of us who are past the warranty period? or is this considered part of the drivetrain?


The valve cover/PCV is covered in the power train warranty.


----------



## Mwstevenson (Mar 7, 2016)

I just found this website as I was looking for some info on this problem with my wife's 2011 Cruze. Really good to know this is here, and to know we aren't the only ones with the problem. I just called her and told her to schedule an appt. with the dealer to get this fixed.
Going through the thread I do find it funny that early on in the posts there was interest in the problem from GM people but as time went on it kind of seemed to wain a bit. 
Thanks for all the feedback from everyone on this, it is a big help.


----------



## yaygull (Mar 7, 2016)

beauski05 said:


> So picked my car up from the dealership today and they told me I had a bad oxygen sensor. Hard to believe with 63k on the car and I have the hissing sound from the pcv. Told the service writer about it acting funny after I noticed the sound and that I read about it on here. She replied "you can read a bunch of stuff online" yea I know but I researched it. Anyways they said it had a p015b-00 code slow response sensor 1. Just wondering if this could be only the pcv or both the pcv and sensor. Thanks 2013 cruze Lt rs



My wife's 2012 LT is showing the same P015B code (along with the rough idle, surging and CEL). The car also gave me the following codes:

P0106 - Powertrain - MAP/barometric pressure
P1101 - Powertrain
P2AAA- Body (this is a "catch-all" code, kind of useless for diagnostics)
P0507 - Powertrain - Idle Control System RPM higher than expected

Looking at the O2 sensor data from my scanner, it shows very erratic readings on bank 1 sensor 1 when the engine is under load. I've read that "normal" operating voltage for an O2 sensor is 0.9v-0.1v (that's universal, not necessarily Cruze or GM specific), but mine is showing 0.015v-0.035v. Based on that, I think we might have a bad 02 sensor, or maybe we have the O2 sensor problem AND the PCV problem, considering the other codes. Oddly, we haven't had the P0171 code and traction light that everyone seems to get with the PCV problem, but the rest of the symptoms are the same.

I'm going to pull more data tonight after work and maybe even test the O2 sensor with my multimeter. Have a good day!


----------



## yaygull (Mar 7, 2016)

Posting this for future reference in case anyone else has an experience similar to mine:

My wife's '12 LTZ started with the check engine light and a handful of fault codes last week, but the codes didn't seem to match what everyone else was seeing with the PCV issue. Specifically, I didn't get P0171 or the stabilitrac warning. As I posted previously:



> My wife's 2012 LT is showing the same P015B code (along with the rough idle, surging and CEL). The car also gave me the following codes:
> 
> P0106 - Powertrain - MAP/barometric pressure
> P1101 - Powertrain
> ...


(We also discovered that the remote start won't work when the check engine light is on, but that's just an aside.)

Today, I cleaned the mass air flow sensor and oxygen sensor #1, then cleared the codes before a short drive. The stabilitrack warning came on this time, and I started to hear the whistle sound others have described.

The wife is going to set up an appointment with the dealer tomorrow morning. I'm currently psyching myself up in case I have to argue with them about the warranty. Will update soon!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RandomTask said:


> Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> Couple of days ago I noticed my car starting to idle really high when it was warming up (1500 rpm) before it would go back down. The car has already been in the shop before for a rough idle but was repeatedly told it was "normal". Now the idle is very rough with a pronounced 'miss' its like a cylinder just isn't firing and the car is idling around 600 rpm. The check engine light came on and then the 'service traction control' came on but went off the next time I started it.
> 
> I have a video I'm loading onto youtube right now of it. Car has 35k miles and is really starting to tick me off. Will be bringing it to the dealership tom. Any clues to what I'm in for?


We’re sorry to hear you’re having a tough time with your Cruze, RandomTask. I see that you planned on taking the vehicle back into the dealership. Have you heard back from them? We’re available via private message and are happy to discuss this in greater depth with your dealer. Should you send an inquiry, please include your VIN, contact information, and the name of your dealership.

Kind regards,

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

I had this problem at 46000 miles and was replaced under warranty in nov 2013. At 109231 and having same problem.what is the warranty on replacement parts? Looks like a ongoing problem with theses cars looks like its going to have to be replaced on a 50,000 miles tine frame.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no additional warranty for parts that were replaced during warranty.

Example: Cam cover replaced at 3 years/50,000 miles showing.......the car has a 5 year/100,000 mile warranty......the camcover is only covered for the remaining warranty, ie, 2 years, 50,000 miles.

So, this one is on your dime.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> There is no additional warranty for parts that were replaced during warranty.
> 
> Example: Cam cover replaced at 3 years/50,000 miles showing.......the car has a 5 year/100,000 mile warranty......the camcover is only covered for the remaining warranty, ie, 2 years, 50,000 miles.
> 
> ...


Either to the end of the initial warranty or 12 months/12,000 miles after repair, whichever comes later. Most GM repairs come with a 12 month/12,000 mile warranty for the repair itself just in case there is an "infant mortality" failure of the replacement part.


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

I figured that was the case. looks like I'll be changing this on my own. thanks anyways


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

docdoomcruze said:


> I had this problem at 46000 miles and was replaced under warranty in nov 2013. At 109231 and having same problem.what is the warranty on replacement parts? Looks like a ongoing problem with theses cars looks like its going to have to be replaced on a 50,000 miles tine frame.


Hello docdoomcruze,

I'm very sorry to hear about this reoccurring concern. I'd be happy to look into this further and contact your dealership to work toward a solution. If this is of interest, please feel welcome to send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership.

Thank you,

Jasmine
GM Customer Care


----------



## ds7630 (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys i dont think these surges are a malfunction.

You ever tried turning on some electric components in the car at idle and notice a small surge? Since these are small 4cyl engines, it pulls power from it when its needed. I believe that these surges at idle or traffic light stop is because the car is either pumping oil or coolant, and ofcourse you wouldnt get that surge when driving because you're giving the engine power. Like you guys ever notice that at night time the headlights dim a little bit when you use the power windows? Its just the electrical system handling its loads. Who agree with me?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze surges very slightly under certain circumstances, but they tend to be well defined. The car does not surge while sitting at a stop light, even when the A/C compressor turns on or off. It may be a small engine but it's a heavy car, which smooths out surges.


----------



## ds7630 (Apr 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> The Cruze surges very slightly under certain circumstances, but they tend to be well defined. The car does not surge while sitting at a stop light, even when the A/C compressor turns on or off. It may be a small engine but it's a heavy car, which smooths out surges.


So you dont ever notice the little surges i noted in my post? If not, and if i'm the only one, i am not worried. I am no master tech, but the symptoms match up and yes the car is a heavy build but i cant think of other logical reasons for the surge to occur. The oil pumps and any pumps of that matter are electrically powered and i always feel a little pull when using a/c, windows etc so im sure i am safe. I could be wrong but i know my cruze very well so thats why iam saying this. And when i'm at a light and it surges, i pop it in neutral and it stil surges, just a little more quiet. And by the way, these surges dont happen often, and it is honestly just a matter of me paying attention to listening/feeling for it.

By the way i noticed you said you live in md, i live in frederick!


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

Had the same problem with my car (2011 Cruze) idling really high and loud in 2014. Brought it into the dealer and they replaced the Rad Temp Sensor. Had too bring it into the shop again this morning for the same problem. Happens as soon as I start the car and still continues for a couple of seconds after shutoff.


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

At around 60K I was popping a whole list of codes including O2, fuel pressure, pressure sensor Traction and stability control and a couple of body codes. 
The traction/stability control would freak out driving at a steady pace around 1100-1300rpm no matter what gear I was in. 40mph on a flat dry road was the best example. 

It turned out to be two bad vacuum leaks. I accidentally found a really neat way to confirm that that was the issue. 

Try this:
1) Turn off the car and take the gas cap off. 
2) Start the car.
3) When the engine is warm turn it off. 

If the car wont shut off or sounds and feels like it is still running(dieseling), then you have vacuum leaks. 

To actually shut the car off, turn the key back to run, put the gascap back on and then turn off normally. 

My two were the PCV valve Assembly and the Valve cover. The PCV was so bad it was stuck open making it a length of hose. The valve cover was $70 or so from the dealer. Once those two were replaced I cleared the codes and after 4000 miles nothing has come back on.


----------



## genocyber555 (Dec 31, 2016)

my husband and i had this issue, happened once every blue moon to begin with and we didnt address the issue then (only squeaky wheels get greased). fast forward about 8 months and the car would drop rpms, sometimes stalling, sometimes returning to normal. stopped filling gas with car on. then, car would turn on fine after fill up but as you pulled away from the pump and pressed gas to merge back onto roadway it would try to (and several times did) still. turned out to be the purge valve for the fuel system. ordered acdelco part from rockauto.com. they beat everyone elses price and it was shipped and arrived 4 days early. its located on top of the engine toward the windshield and you dont even need tools to change it! if im not mistaken its held in place by two plastic clips and two vacuum hoses. [2013 1.8L LS automatic trans] hope this helps


----------



## scubasteve5325 (Apr 15, 2012)

First off, thanks to all who contributed here. I had this EXACT issue on my 2012 Eco (49k miles). Check engine light came on, surging idle etc. I went to the local autozone/oreilly and had code P0171. I started searching through the forum and thankfully came on this thread. Knowing virtually jack diddley about cars I checked youtube and how to sites. All boiled down to the PCV valve failure like most other posts here. I have extended warranty and the replacement by the dealer was covered. I guess next time I’ll have to do it myself.


----------



## u29460 (May 8, 2017)

I have 2 2011 cruzes and just replace the crank case cover on both. Each needed a new PCV value. Throwing codes P0171 / System Too Lean Bank 1 and p2096 / Post Catalyst fuel trim.

Based on the history GM is dealing with on this issue I was happy I could get the replacement part for about 50$. Also just replaced the antifreeze upper inlet host to the reservoir.
Every car has issues - I am just glad so far the parts are inexpensive*. *


----------



## Jeepin_J (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm about to replace the 4th valve cover / pcv valve on my 2011 Cruze. I'd like to know who in the **** thought it was a good idea to integrate a $3.00 part into a $67.00 part? Apparently GM needs to go back to school on turbo charging engines, maybe just leave it to manufacturers that know what they're doing, and stop being like Chrysler of the 1970's that used it's paying customers be the R&D guinea pigs.


----------



## jonbolson (Sep 27, 2017)

I have been racking my mind. I had the traction control and stabilitrak warnings, along with p171 code, take it to oreilys and they say MAF sensor or intake tube, take it to AutoZone and it's the intake manifold. took it to the dealer they say sticking throttle position and bad o2 sensor. I have replaced the plugs (they were fouled), the rear o2 sensor, cleaned the fuel system both top and bottom. CEL will come on for a day or so and then gies out, then comes back on a day later, and back off the next day. I have checked all the vacuum lines I can see, they all look new still. It's a 2014 1.8 LS with 31k. I wouldnt worry about it too much cause after all the work I have been able to do I got almost 5mpg more than before, except I drive in a emissions area so my car will fail inspection.


----------



## jonbolson (Sep 27, 2017)

so I sprayed carb cleaner around the valve cover, all of my air/vacuum hoses, my oil cap and dipstick, I still have a CEL and the stabilitrak/ traction control warnings. I am at a loss as I still cannot find what to replace. if I take it the dealer they will charge me another $100 just to scan it, and possibly want to charge me $800 to clean the fuel system again and change out a sensor that I have already checked or replaced.


----------



## pszack (Sep 5, 2017)

Man my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze is throwing more codes then the United States Postal Service. A few months ago a code for bad turbocharger. 1300 dollars later, now she is throwing 
Code P0171. Runs okay when giving it gas but when idling it labors. I am thinking Vacuum Leak, but I have to take it to Chevrolet Dealership to find out. 
Any other ideas


----------



## Tabmike (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys I could really use some help. I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 With 64000 miles. Check engine light came on the other day then went off. Stayed off a day or so then came back on. Now traction control light. Took it to have it serviced n he changed the oxygen sensor. Picked it up n drove it now my check engine light is back on with a very bad sputter n deeming lights. Plz help what could be wrong.


----------



## Bdmoon (Aug 21, 2018)

I have almost all these same issues that are being described on my 2011 Cruze LT 150000 miles. I've replace pcv Vale by getting new cover and that didn't work so dealership told me I had to replace entire intake manifold which was like $500. And it still not running right. There is huge hesitation when accelerating from stop. And rpms jump are on my when I'm stopped in drive. Feelings almost like the car is about to stall out and die. I have replaced sparkplugs and done almost everything the dealership has told me to do and nothing is working.


----------



## djones8365 (Oct 11, 2016)

thanks


----------



## djones8365 (Oct 11, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Roller2017 (Aug 7, 2019)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi aferrell71,
> 
> Welcome to Cruze Talk! I am sorry you are experiencing a rough idle issue with your check engine light illuminated. Please let us know how your dealer visit goes. We are here to assist with vehicle concerns and questions. Contact us via private message so we can further discuss your situation.
> 
> ...


I'm have a 2013 chevy Cruze its showing p0300 random misfire I've replaced the valve cover the upstream c02 sensor new spark plugs again so what is the problem I know I have a leak in my thermostat housing but I dont think that would cause the problem pls I need help I still owe over 11k on this car


----------



## vbell233 (Aug 17, 2019)

My 2015 Chevy Cruz check engine light came on and now rough idling when the air conditioner is running. Could this be the common PCV valve?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Roller2017 said:


> I'm have a 2013 chevy Cruze its showing p0300 random misfire I've replaced the valve cover the upstream c02 sensor new spark plugs again so what is the problem I know I have a leak in my thermostat housing but I dont think that would cause the problem pls I need help I still owe over 11k on this car


Hard telling. I think those usually indicate a spark problem. The car is sensitive to spark plugs. Some have had to replace the coil pack. I wouldn't call it common, but not unheard of.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

vbell233 said:


> My 2015 Chevy Cruz check engine light came on and now rough idling when the air conditioner is running. Could this be the common PCV valve?


Maybe. You might have to let the symptoms develop until you get some codes.


----------



## amccluskey7 (Feb 14, 2012)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT 158,250 miles. Car has check engine light. Dealer says P0171 and P0101. The quoted repair is:

Intake Manifold Replacement: baffle missing p0101 p0171 $647
Valve Cover Replacement $318
TOTAL w/ tax $1,026

THOUGHTS???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

amccluskey7 said:


> 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT 158,250 miles. Car has check engine light. Dealer says P0171 and P0101. The quoted repair is:
> 
> Intake Manifold Replacement: baffle missing p0101 p0171 $647
> Valve Cover Replacement $318
> ...


Buy the check valve fix kit and a valve cover. Have an independent mechanic install.


----------



## itrustno1 (Mar 29, 2018)

What i trip out on, is how Chevrolet Customer Care is always trying to pull people off this forum and into private message. And i notice chevy doesnt seem to be wanting to issue a recall for what is CLEARLY a design defect on their part. The intake is the faulty part that causes the pcv to fail, chevy knows it, but just doesnt fess up to it.


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

itrustno1 said:


> What i trip out on, is how Chevrolet Customer Care is always trying to pull people off this forum and into private message. And i notice chevy doesnt seem to be wanting to issue a recall for what is CLEARLY a design defect on their part. The intake is the faulty part that causes the pcv to fail, chevy knows it, but just doesnt fess up to it.


CCC has not been logged in for over a year now... Everyone knows the problem, and we know how to fix it. Purchase "PCV fix kit v3" on cruzekits.com and never have an issue again. Dealers and independent mechanics stock these parts. The Cruze is such a common car with a "100%" failure rate in PCV related components. The Cruze is gone now, no chance for any recall or service bulletins.


----------



## Schomyk (Jul 8, 2020)

RandomTask said:


> Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> Couple of days ago I noticed my car starting to idle really high when it was warming up (1500 rpm) before it would go back down. The car has already been in the shop before for a rough idle but was repeatedly told it was "normal". Now the idle is very rough with a pronounced 'miss' its like a cylinder just isn't firing and the car is idling around 600 rpm. The check engine light came on and then the 'service traction control' came on but went off the next time I started it.
> 
> I have a video I'm loading onto youtube right now of it. Car has 35k miles and is really starting to tick me off. Will be bringing it to the dealership tom. Any clues to what I'm in for?


I had the same issue with my Cruze 2014 I took it into the dealership and they couldn't find any problems on their computer they told me to come back again if it happened I told him that it happened previously twice already. I was very disappointed with their service. I told him my traction control and stabilizer service came on as well again they told me nothing showed up on the computers


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Replace your negative cable lead , this happened to my 2011 dealer couldn’t find a problem so my and my buddies took it to our own hands and found this to cause a lumpy idle , problems gone now


----------



## Connie H (12 mo ago)

This is exactly what mine is doing. Unfortunately, this is the second time. Car was under warranty the first time. I wonder if it's still covered since it was then?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Connie H said:


> This is exactly what mine is doing. Unfortunately, this is the second time. Car was under warranty the first time. I wonder if it's still covered since it was then?


Welcome Aboard!

As I do not wish to reread the nine pages in this thread, can you be more specific in what you are asking?

Do not forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

